# Big ooth problem...No problem!!!



## sk8erkho (Jan 13, 2007)

My last thread things seemed rather bleek!!  After putting the ooth in the tank with a moist towel and then putting it on the heating pad, this morning it finally hatched!!!  Strange but only half the number and I could see with my magnifying glass that there are still yellowish eggs still in various chambers. l I'm wondering if they too will hatch. And then there was this little nymph who was trapped in the membrane so I assisted it out with the dull end of a needle and the tweezers. Cool thing is it is just fine. Thanks to a lot of the things I have read on this forum I am a lot better at this now than back in September!!!

Thanks all!!!

Khori


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2007)

Is this the one you sliced? If so then any eggs near the cut will not hatch. Sometimes mantids die as they hatch. They get "stuck".


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats I told you to give it a try.


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, it's the one that i sliced and you are probably right. I also saw some black charcoal like little pods in there under magnifying glass as well as the few that did not make it pinkish little worm like dudes. A lesson well learned. Patience.

Khori


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 14, 2007)

Well you still have some nymphs


----------

